# When to prune a Japanese Red ???



## 740jsmayle (Apr 1, 2013)

What time of year is best to prune a Japanese Red Maple ?


----------



## Zale (Apr 2, 2013)

late winter before bud break


----------



## 740jsmayle (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I'll have to wait till next year.


----------



## Iron Head (May 1, 2013)

It depends on what you're trying to achieve. People do summer pruning to maintain size. And dormant pruning for shape.


----------



## MapleDude (Feb 22, 2014)

Most maple addicts (me included) think you should only prune to remove winter damage. If you are doing it for appearance then by all means train away. But please don't hack anything unless it's dead.


----------



## Elmore (Mar 16, 2015)

July 15th. Pruning in winter will create a lot of bleeding. Not your blood but the trees exudate...sap.


----------



## .404 (Mar 20, 2015)

740jsmayle said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll have to wait till next year.




Stick around a couple months and the Japanese Beetles will do it for you.


----------

